# BBE SonicMax Pro iTunes app



## mechamits

If you're into clean, flat audio sources, stop reading
  I bought the aforementioned app and wow, it makes a huge difference particularly in terms of soundstage and vocal/instrument separation, granted the true audiophiles will hate any distortion the app causes, but if you have an app-capable iDevice and want to add a lot of color and depth to your music, or don't like carrying around a large portable rig, I would highly recommend this app. I know many will call it a gimmick and that it just plays with reverb and whatnot, but this sounds better than just a simple surround/audio enhancer.  I haven't tried the SRS iWOW so I can't compare the two as they sound like they may do similar things, but the iWOW requires an app AND the external dongle, whereas the SonicMax Pro is app-only and works with the regular music-player settings within the app.  Here are BBE's screenshots...

   
  Pros:-Adjustable amplification and bass control as well as bass contour/"crossover" type function.
          -Adjustable virtual soundstage and vocal/instrument separation.
          -Adjustable pre-sets for several types of Headphones/soundsystems/docking devices as well as 3 user-selectable pre-sets.
          -Much cheaper than buying an amp/DAC (I won't even compare it to any amp/DAC as I'm a Noob and don't want to start a flame war), and unnecessary to run through a PC/Laptop soundcard unless you really want to fine-tune an EQ.
   
  Cons:-not an actual EQ but can play around with broader frequency ranges in the settings.
           -Always starts with first track in library when app is opened, not the last listened-to track.
           -Not a cheap app at ~$5, but a bargain compared to any amp/DAC on the market.
   
  edit: oops, here's the link...
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sonicmax-pro/id478366186?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2
  and no, I don't have any ties to the company, just thoroughly impressed with this little app and wanted to get the word out


----------



## LostMySelf

Bought this like 20 minutes ago and it really brings alot to the music with the right settings. Alot of "fullness" and the music becomes more intense it feels. Anyone with any good settings?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Just wanted to back this app 100%. I bought it yesterday and it's by far my favorite thing on my iPhone. Really does its job well, and it's very simple to use. 
   
  Do yourself a favor and spend 5 bucks.


----------



## mechamits

Setting preferences probably depend on the pair of headphones/earphones you're using, what their tolerances are and how much bass they can handle.  I don't like my acoustics too distorted so I have mine set up like so...
  Lo Contour: 5 Bars (Green bars on corresponding level-gauge on right)
  BBE Process: Full Bars
  iSet: 9 Bars
  Sound field: Full Bars
  Mach3 Bass: Off
  Mach3 Gain: Full Bars
  Play around with the settings and find levels that work for you, I find the pre-sets are conservative, I prefer a wider soundstage with good clear bass.
   
  P.S.: I found it annoying to not be able to play podcasts in the app, but all you need to do is set up a playlist for your podcasts and access that through the playback options.


----------



## Artmuzz

I bought SonicMax Pro today for my iPod Touch 4G and iPad 2 because I love the BBE function of my Cowon J3. The results on my Ipod Touch 4G and iPad 2 are stunning. It really does make the music more lively and the soundstage better. I also bought an app called Stereophonic 3D equalizer which has a basic 10 band eq much like the eq on iTunes and a stereo wide function as well as reverb effect. I highly recommend that app too.


----------



## hk29

Does this play apple lossless?


----------



## LostMySelf

Quote: 





hk29 said:


> Does this play apple lossless?


 


  Yes.


----------



## hk29

Thank you!
   
  Has anyone compared the iphone app with a Cowon?  I'm curious to see how it compares.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have had this app for a while and only recently started playing with it.
   
  I have found that selecting `device 1` (earphones>headphones>speakers>dock>device 1>2>3) and then hitting the reset button 
  -then staying on device 1 or headphones gives me a nice full sound.
   
  A great little app.


----------



## mechamits

I found a another similar app from SRS Labs called MyTunes which has a free trial version and was planning a review of it but it was a bit glitchy and would crash occasionally.  When it did work I actually liked the "spatializer"/soundstage effects better than in the BBE app plus it had a number of user-friendly adjustable settings and could directly access your podcast list.  They recently came out with an app revision but now my 2nd-gen iPod won't work with the app at all, but I would recommend playing with the trial version if you have a newer iDevice, here's a link...
http://www.srslabs.com/landing.aspx?id=2382


----------



## eclipes

why buy the app, just make the switch to a dedicated BBE player - Cowon J3. The J3 is like an all in one player, sounds exactly or even better than ipod with amp.


----------



## blazer78

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> why buy the app, just make the switch to a dedicated BBE player - Cowon J3. The J3 is like an all in one player, sounds exactly or even better than ipod with amp.


 


  Isn't the BBE implementation on COWON devices also software based processing?


----------



## bidea117

I am pretty sure that it is software based.


----------



## tarcalion

No, it is hardware-based. There's a BBE chip in the J3.


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

Out if curiosity, would this app sound better than using a amp/dac and play music without using any app??


----------



## koruki

$5 vs $199??


----------



## blazer78

I've used BBE before on my iaudio player. However, even without aggressive settings (all knobs less than halfway) on this BBE sonicmax pro app, I'm noticing distortion?


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

I've used the app together with hpp1 which should take digital signal directly outta ipod but i realized the app still works. Does that mean the app is manipulating the digital signal?


----------



## mechamits

It sounds to me like it adjusts the digital out and headphone output on my Ipod touch, and yes blazer78, there does seem to be a fair bit of distortion, particularly bass "erosion", maybe it pushes the iDevices output parameters too far? I also use a FiiO E7 usb amp/DAC and while it is a cleaner, less colorful sound and doesn't need any tweaking, that's part of the fun with the app, is when the settings are just right, it feels like the music opens up, is more colorful and you don't need a portable rig to do it, but all in all it's kind of a cheaper, cheater way of accomplishing nearly the same effect.


----------



## Jung Woo Cho

I've used the app with hpp1 which is supposed to take digital signal out of ipod but it seems the bbe app still takes effect. does this mean the app is altering the digital signal?


----------



## drewfus420

I have 2 of the actual BBE hardware boxes and I love them.


----------



## jared basshead

i have tried all sound enhancing apps including "EQu, equalizer, My tunes pro, SonicMax Pro.
  Trust me go for the Denon audio app, its the most amazing software audio synthesizer and whats the best is its free.
  If interested i can show my personal presets.


----------



## jared basshead

well, heres the preset i use

   
  my source-
  ipod touch4 + RxMk3 + Hfi580
   
  for some reasons i dont use this app any more , neither this posted curve, that gives some serious bass though.


----------



## daveyostrow

this app is really something special. JVC has one that looks better with some presets but $2 more. anyone know of another like it?


----------



## jared basshead

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> this app is really something special. JVC has one that looks better with some presets but $2 more. anyone know of another like it?


 
  try stereophonice equalizer , the best part i like in them is wide soudstage, that can be customized, better SQ
  this app and the denon are really cool.


----------



## daveyostrow

what denon?


----------



## DrSheep

I have this BBE app too after debating whether to get the Cowon Z2, and I found the sound a bit too artificial and kill off some of the highs (tested with B&W C5 mostly).  Now I wonder how's the sound from the app compare to the Z2 or other BBE players?


----------



## daveyostrow

i also noticed the highs disappear, i would think its just the app. i guess the app is meant for the bassy feel.


----------



## jared basshead

daveyostrow said:


> what denon?




denon audio, try searching in itunes, if you like BBEsonicmax then you are going to love denon, the main thin is it doesnt distort to that extent like others, though software EQ it might be but it works as if it is the default driver and whats more with its lovely UI 

but i still kinda prefer stereophonic, sounstage man, try with any IEM you can customize sounstage in it. cks77 makes it complete portable set)


----------



## daveyostrow

The soundstage effect just makes it sound distant in a very artificial way... maybe you found a good setting. I do like the denon app, free too.
  But im beginning to think that no EQing is best. music with these apps sound washed out even before applying any EQ. I'll play with it at some point.
  Thanks


----------



## jared basshead

daveyostrow said:


> The soundstage effect just makes it sound distant in a very artificial way... maybe you found a good setting. I do like the denon app, free too.
> But im beginning to think that no EQing is best. music with these apps sound washed out even before applying any EQ. I'll play with it at some point.
> Thanks




true, right, i have this feeling of no EQing thing , which would make the track originally recorded and as that is the way they are supposed to be listened.
you know, as i said am using Stereophonics app, everyday am beginning to lower the low frequency on my EQ, while the highs are already flat) wow slowly towards true audiophile

What setup are you using with your iphone?


----------



## daveyostrow

Itouch, xba-3 which can easily boost bass and the sonicmax does that best... but im letting them go. mh1c dont need any more bass, but i may try lowering it just to see. theres a thread about EQing them along with others budget iems.


----------



## jared basshead

wow, another mh1c liker, so, what would you say about the soundstage and instrument separation on mh1c?
offtopic,
i use cks77, want to upgrade to budget cutoms with 3 drivers (1 dyna and 2 BA), and itouch 4 doesnt give much volume if not amped
or am addicted to amping,lol, so, have been searching a smartphone that could give enough volume or should i say a nice amp in the phone besides DAC, there are many wolfs going on many phones, right now the best phone as of what people say is Meizu 4x,
ll probably search more though.


----------



## daveyostrow

the itouch gives just enough power, have to stay 3-4 notches before full. mh1c being smoother can get to 2 notches. any more would be too loud. i dont think an amp is needed for the itouch, but i've never tried.
  i almost got the cks77, but settled for the fx3x which are very close.
  dont know anything about that phone... what wolfs you talkin about?


----------



## jared basshead

yeah, with stock player itouch volume is good but then who likes stock player, actually when you increase the low freq, the sound comes vieled , or that may be due to the IEM am using, i use soundmagic E10. you know what am going to get the mh1c next week ,lots of +ve views)

when i said wolfs i meant there are some phones on the market that comes with wolfson DAC, like galaxy s3, s2 and Meize 4x quad core


----------



## daveyostrow

o you are in for a surprize. they will be super smooth, and let them burn in a bunch.
  good to know about the wolf thing, but between the itouch and clip+ there is no going wrong. looking at the new Ele dac for the laptop though


----------



## rn3037

Got the SonicMax Pro for my 3rd Gen iPod Touch. It's good but TO ME, it sounds similar to the free Denon Audio Equalizer but with a cleaner more refined sound. I've been going back and forth and can't think of any stand outs.

As far as EQ apps, the biggest difference I noticed was with a trial run of the MyTunesPro, that had some effect settings that literally changed the song exponentially. The problem with MyTunesPro is that it runs very slow on the touch and it takes a long time to load.


----------



## rn3037

Did another comparison and SonicMaxPro wins for me.

*BBE SonicMaxPro *- Basically the most balanced sound, has more powerful and clear bass/heavy guitars with just enough atmosphere and reverb to give a full not muddy sound
*Denon Audio Equalizer*- Great EQ IMO, I can't see how this as an EQ can be beats especially the fact that it's free. It just doesn't have the power and fullness of the BBE.
*MyTunesPro*- Similar to BBE and it has EQ in addition to effects, it seems like this app run louder than the others and it's not as "clear" or "powerful" sounding on heavy metal songs for me.


----------

